# YAST zerschossen



## robaer1982 (23. März 2006)

Hallo leutz habe mein Yast zerschossen hat jemad eine idee wie ich es wieder zu laufen bekomme .
wenn ich yast öffne geht es aber unter software habe ich keine einträge genauso bei den anderen wie z.B. Hardware,System usw

Ist suse linux 9.3

danke


----------



## ishino (23. März 2006)

Normalerweise gibt es noch die alte Yast-Variante (die auf ncurses basiert). Mit 'yast' in 'ner Shell aufrufen und mal schauen, ob man damit was retten kann. Ansonsten lernen, wie man ohne Yast die Konfiguration anpaßt, am besten mit 'nem ordentlichen Linux.


----------



## MCoder (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

soweit ich mich erinnere hat man bei der Installation eines Suse-Systems auch die Möglichkeit einer Reparatur. Also einfach mal mit der Suse-DVD booten, "Installation" auswählen und dann die Reparatur-Option nehmen.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. März 2006)

Also ich persönlich hab die Reparatur noch nicht ausprobiert aber wenn sie so aussieht wie bei Windows würd ich es lieber lassen. Du kannst zur Not mit Webmin weiterarbeiten. 

Grüsse


----------



## robaer1982 (27. März 2006)

ja dvd wäre nicht schlecht,aber es ist nämlich ein rootserver habe die KDE entfernt somit auch die module von yast ist ne dumme sache. yast brauch ich nicht wirklich aber wenns da ist nehme ich es auch gelegentlich .


----------

